# Lost lure in fish's mouth.



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Went out Saturday with a buddy. Tried a few things with no results. Then I threw a KVD 1.5 Square Bill crank bait. Had a nice bass take it on a real subtle hit. Got it to the boat and my line broke! The fish had my bait choked sideways in its mouth. 

I was mad I lost my first fish of the season but I also felt bad for the fish. So I am wondering how long that bait will stay stuck in the fish's mouth. Will the fish live? Anyone have any "scientific" info on how long it will take for the hooks to rust to the point where the fish can spit it? Thanks.

Randallbob


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Couple days that lure will be gone if it’s not already. KVD crankbaits are fish catching machines but the stock hooks are not worth two squirts.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

laynhardwood, thanks for answering essentially the same question from both me and Ducman. We had discussed posting the question but obviously we didn't communicate so we both asked. Anyway, again, thanks for answering.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Switch those hooks on your 1.5’s with Mustad elite triple grips 1x short shank 2x wide gap size 2.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll pick some up.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What are you throwing that on?


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe it is a 6'9" St. Croix medium action rod.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like St. Croix rods good choice.


----------

